# atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)



## jay flight (May 24, 2009)

Hi every one went to open the jayco for the season found out I have a large crack in the hot water tank. I don't understand why these tanks don't have a water valve to completely empty the tanks. I was woundering if I could just weld the tank up with an aluminum welder? Any ideas


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

RE: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

first off lecome to the forums ,, and ,, there is a drain valve in the WH , and also a bypass that does not let u fill the WH with antifreeze ,, but since u asked ,, it might be able to be welded ,, but the cost of removal and install ,, and then the welding ,, would be prolly as much as a new WH ,, sorry about u'r discovery     :dead:
btw here is a link to WH's    http://rveducation101.com/videostream/?clip=Water_Heater_Maintenance


----------



## jay flight (May 25, 2009)

Re: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

Hi again thanks for the info but I already had the hot water hearter out of the the trailer I'm very well mechanically incline. And as for the water valve yes I know the is a water dump valve but it does not completely empty the tank there still half to full gallon when completely empty.....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 25, 2009)

Re: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

Yes, the drain leaves a little in the tank, but I have never heard of a tank split if it were drained.  We sell a LOT of trailers with Atwood heaters in them, and no problems.


----------



## jay flight (May 25, 2009)

Re: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

Well don't know what happened to my tank it indeed was empty no water except what gets left behind. Theres a large split 5 " long We did have a bur tel winter here well below 0 for a week.  Yeah I'm stumped too if it froze it would have room to expand up....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 25, 2009)

Re: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

Sounds to me it froze and split before you drained it, and you did not realize it.  What little was left over, would not split the tank.  In the last few years, I have actually seen full water heaters frozen and the tanks did not split.  Go figger.


----------



## campers4u (May 29, 2009)

Re: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

every  year  i  see  units  come  in  oct-nov-dec  and  want there units winterized,,,,  open the pug to see a block of ice, some make it some dont.  the only thing with welding it is that its hard not to get that little pin hole in it that makes a nice sprinkler  ( test it  well before putting it back in)


----------



## jay flight (May 29, 2009)

Re: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

had my tank welded the guy did a great job no leaks good as new Guess I better make sure to get it winterizer sooner still don't get it I usually drain after every trip it's routine for me.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 29, 2009)

Re: atwood 6 gallon (G6A-7)

Good Deal!!


----------

